# pop3d: LOGIN FAILED



## flaggschiff (10. Mai 2010)

Hey, ich schon wieder. Wollte mich grad per POP3 anmelden, was leider nicht ging. Fehler im Log:



> May 10 12:54:49 h1111111 clamd[2977]: SelfCheck: Database status OK.
> May 10 12:55:02 h1111111 postfix/smtpd[9812]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
> May 10 12:55:02 h1111111 postfix/smtpd[9812]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
> May 10 12:55:02 h1111111 postfix/smtpd[9812]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
> ...


Ich hatte auch schon hier im Forum gesucht, bin aber nicht ganz schlau drauss geworden!?

Bekomm ich noch ein kleinen Anstoss?

Danke


----------



## flaggschiff (11. Mai 2010)

Guten morgen, keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Laubie (11. Mai 2010)

Zitat von flaggschiff:


> Guten morgen, keiner eine Idee?


*gähn*
Du bist aber eilig 

Nimm doch einfach nen gültigen login-Namen.
Bei ISP3 bestehen diese aus der kompletten email-adresse.

Also inbox@domain.tld

Grüße


----------



## flaggschiff (11. Mai 2010)

oh mann oh mann ;O)


----------

